# Snowblower attachment - JD GT225



## JD_GT225_Owner (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all-
I've done a bit of digging around and think I found my answer, but want to confirm my findings. 

Several months ago, as my "handle" suggests, I purchased a John Deere GT225. I've been wanting to add a snowblower attachment to the front of it and have been scouring the local craigslist.

Am I correct in assuming that a blower that is coming off of a GT235 would fit my 225 (it would appear to be the 3252M)? If it matters, the serial number for my tractor is pre-60,000.

I found a GT235 blower, weights, and chains in good condition for 400 that I may be picking up today.

Also, for someone who is a light to moderate on mechanical skills, how difficult is it to attach the blower? It seems like attaching the blower is considerably more difficult than removing the deck... 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
According to Tractordata.com ,it should fit your tractor with no problems.
That isn't a bad price,for all of it,either!


----------

